# Propel with T800 (SL) and T700 (Advanced)??



## giro (Dec 26, 2007)

I am quite new to Giant( Bianchi and Specialized for almost 10 years)
I am looking for Propel, Advanced or Advanced SL but the question is on how much differrent with T700 and T800 fibers?
Propel Advanced seems to be 300g heavier and poor brake parts. Why am I linterrested in Advanced?
I am 165cm guy which is a bit short for Propel SL ISP in XS. I will need to cut the post A LOT and it will be very hard to find someone to take it after me. I only doubt that I will suffer using Propel Advanced comparison to my existing bike, S-Works Tarmac SL3 which in the rank of TCR Advanced SL ISP, lighter, stiffer. Unfortunately, they are not provide Propel Advanced SL (non ISP) frameset.
I really love ow my SL3 response to my input power, how it can climb and I really target Propel Advanced SL ISP because it is very same weight with a bit less stiffness and huge better aerodynamic benefit. However, down to Propel Advanced, really curious on it 's performance.
Any of Giant people can give me some suggestions on this??


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

A few things:

-If you're at all concerned about reselling an ISP bike...then you shouldn't ever be buying one. They're quite honestly silly things to start with unless you're sponsored and having someone else buying your bikes.
-Are you really in such condition that you'll notice a handful of seconds aerodynamic advantage over 40km?
-Are you racing?
-I doubt in a double blind test you'd ever notice the difference between two different kinds of carbon fiber fabric...unless maybe you're wider than you are tall. And who knows what kind of CF they're actually using.

This sounds like a classic case of upgrade-itis, and the grass is always greener. It would be great to have the income to afford a brand new top shelf $10,000 USD bike every few years...however where does it stop?


----------

